# disque plein, fichier autres ?



## mateo94 (24 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Je suis nouveau ici.  J'espère poster mon message sur le bon forum.

Le disque dur  de mon mac book pro est plein. quand je vais voir le détail du contenu j'ai 2 gros dossiers, des vidéso que je vais vider mais un fichier aussi gros avec écrit "autres"

D'ou ça peut venir? Je ne télécharge quasi rien dessus, pas d'appli ni rien?
comment puis le vider plus qu'en virant mes videos?

Merci
Mat


----------



## subsole (24 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour &#65532;
Le Mac comptabilise dans "Autre" tout ce que le Système ne comptabilise pas dans "Audio", "Vidéos", "Photos", "Apps" ou "Copies".
Mais certaines vidéos comme (par exemple)  les vidéo en MKV ou les VIDEO_TS, même rangées "amoureusement" dans ton dossier _Vidéos _ seront comptabilisés dans "Autre" et pas dans "Vidéos". 
Bref, tu peux être certain que tous les Go comptabilisés existent bien sur ton Mac.

Utilise un de ces logiciels pour voir ce qui prend de la place.

GrandPerspective ====> http://grandperspectiv.sourceforge.net/

OmniDiskSweeper ====> http://www.omnigroup.com/products/omnidisksweeper/ 

Disk Inventory X ====> http://www.derlien.com/downloads/index.html


----------



## mateo94 (24 Septembre 2012)

merci je vais regarder en rentrant


----------



## mateo94 (24 Septembre 2012)

j'ai regardé ce que tu me conseilles mais désolé trop compliqué pour moi, en plus en gb, suis pas assez geek.
j'ai fait le ménage et j'ai viré pleins de docs dans l'onglet téléchargement. 
Je suis à 62 go de vidéo et 146 go de autre !!!! je comprends pas pourquoi ça me prend autant de place ???
merci


----------



## edd72 (24 Septembre 2012)

mateo94 a dit:


> je comprends pas pourquoi ça me prend autant de place ???



Si tu ne prends pas le temps de regarder ce que sont ces fichiers, on ne va pas le savoir pour toi.


----------



## mateo94 (24 Septembre 2012)

je sais bien mais les outils pour lire quels sont les fichiers sont en anglais. je ne comprends pas


----------



## otgl (24 Septembre 2012)

C'est souvent les instantanés locaux de Time Machine qui prennent beaucoup de place. Essaie ceci:


Télécharger et lancer OnyX (c'est un logiciel français).
Dans OnyX, clique sur le bouton Paramètres.
Clique sur l'onglet Divers.
À côté de "Instantanés locaux de Time Machine" clique sur Désactiver.
(Facultatif) Clique sur le bouton Nettoyage, et exécute les divers nettoyages proposés.

Pour plus d'informations, lire:
OS X Lion: À propos des instantanés locaux
http://support.apple.com/kb/PH4566?viewlocale=fr_FR​


----------



## Le docteur (24 Septembre 2012)

En même temps, c'est pas super dur. 
Tu demande par exemple à GrandPerspective de scanner ton disque dur (menu file/scan). Tu repère les gros fichiers (les couleurs les classent par genre de fichiers) et du passe la souris dessus pour avoir des renseignements sur ce qu'ils sont exactement (en bas le titre apparaît).
Tu vire ce qui ne te sert à rien et que tu ne veux pas garder.
Je me dis que les vidéos, tu les as bien téléchargé toi-même ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------




otgl a dit:


> C'est souvent les instantanés locaux de Time Machine qui prennent beaucoup de place. Essaie ceci:
> 
> 
> Télécharger et lancer OnyX (c'est un logiciel français).
> ...


Il a dit qu'il n'était pas Geek...

Je ne toucherais pas aux instantanés locaux de Time Machine (bien utile). Un branchement de disque Time Machine s'il y en a un et un redémarrage et c'est fini.
Il faut réfléchir à ce qu'on fait avant de biffer une fonction comme celle-ci et peser le pour et le contre, pas y aller en écoutant sans comprendre...


----------



## subsole (25 Septembre 2012)

La sauvegarde locale de TM n'est pas comptabilisée dans "Autre" mais dans "Copies".


----------



## mateo94 (25 Septembre 2012)

Merci de vos réponses. J'ai désactivé depuis un moment les sauvegardes time machine car ça prenait trop de place et je n'ai rien sur le mac sauf des films que j'ai sauvegardé sur un disque externe
ça se trouve la taille de mon dossier autre est normale pour un mac book pro. je ne me souviens pas de sa taille au départ


----------



## subsole (25 Septembre 2012)

mateo94 a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses. J'ai désactivé depuis un moment les sauvegardes time machine car ça prenait trop de place et je n'ai rien sur le mac sauf des films que j'ai sauvegardé sur un disque externe
> ça se trouve la taille de mon dossier autre est normale pour un mac book pro. je ne me souviens pas de sa taille au départ



Comme il a été déjà dit plus haut, on ne peut pas faire le boulot à ta place.
Relis le début du message du docteur :
_" En même temps, c'est pas super dur. 
Tu demande par exemple à GrandPerspective de scanner ton disque dur (menu file/scan). Tu repère les gros fichiers (les couleurs les classent par genre de fichiers) et du passe la souris dessus pour avoir des renseignements sur ce qu'ils sont exactement (en bas le titre apparaît).
Tu vire ce qui ne te sert à rien et que tu ne veux pas garder."_

 Vas y tu peux le faire, *si tu as un doute n"efface rien* et reviens prendre des avis.


----------



## zazthemac (27 Septembre 2012)

mateo94 a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses. J'ai désactivé depuis un moment les sauvegardes time machine car ça prenait trop de place et je n'ai rien sur le mac sauf des films que j'ai sauvegardé sur un disque externe
> ça se trouve la taille de mon dossier autre est normale pour un mac book pro. je ne me souviens pas de sa taille au départ



Tu dis que tu as désactivé Time machine car cela prenait trop de place.. Tu aurais fait tes sauvegardes sur une partition interne de ton mac? Les sauvegardes sont généralement faites sur des disques externes. Essaies les programmes qui te sont proposés ou achétes wahtsize qui est en francais et te dira ce qui prends de la place. 
Sinon l'option non Geek, tu prends chaque dossier séparément et tu cliques sur cmd+I pour savoir la taille de chaque dossier (et sous dossier).

Edit : il faudrait déjà savoir quel mac tu as, la taille de tes disques durs? car si effectivement tu as un SSD 64 Go ca va pas la faire.

On le répéte aussi nous ne sommes pas devant ton ordi donc si tu ne nous donnes pas de renseignements on ne purra rien pour toi. Tu peux aussi aller dans le dossier autres et voir ce qu'il y a dedans.


----------



## mateo94 (29 Octobre 2012)

Hello, désolé pour le temps de réponse 
J'ai téléchargé GrandPerspective et j'ai bien compris comment scanner. le résultatsen carré de couleurs donne pour les plus gros fichiers, les plus gros carés.

J'arrive à scanner mon fichier "téléchargement" dans Finder mais je ne peux pas scanner le menu "Tous mes fichiers" dans le finder. quand je clique sur ce menu via GrandPerspective, il m'affiche un menu vide.

Quand vous me dites de scanner mon disque dur, pouvez vous medire ou aller pour trouver ce menu ? le menu disque dur je veux dire.

Merci
Mat


----------



## zazthemac (1 Novembre 2012)

Salut généralement le disque dur dans sa totalité s'appelle MacHD, sinon tu peux toujours scanner le dossier user (ton nom d'utilisateur).


----------



## catawings (3 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir, 

Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'ai le même problème que vous. Un idque dur trop plein avec une rubrique autres disproportionnée et je ne sais pas ce que cela comprend.  Jj'ai nettoyé avec Onyx mais il y a toujours trop de "autres" Je me demandais si ce n'était pas les emails. Ils arrivent dans ma boite mail sur mon portable. Comme j'en ai pas mal car je n'ai pas fait de tri pendant longtemps, je vais essayer et je vous redirai. Ca pourrait être une piste.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Septembre 2014)

catawings a dit:


> Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'ai le même problème que vous. Un idque dur trop plein avec une rubrique autres disproportionnée et je ne sais pas ce que cela comprend.


regarde avec Omnidisksweeper, à lancer en mode root.
(autres softs décrits post #2).


----------



## catawings (4 Septembre 2014)

Super je vais essayer. Merci


----------

